# Moving from sydney to tampa florida



## GDC (Apr 27, 2015)

I have only just joined so I am sure in the depths of this forum there could be the answer to my questions. However, I am wondering if there are any recommendations of companies to use for our move? SYDNEY to TAMPA, Fl.
Experiences, pitfalls, to pack our own stuff or not, insurance. Which company NOT TO USE the good the bad and the ugly would all be appreciated.
Many thanks
GDC


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The fact of the matter is that you'll be dealing with more than one company no matter who you use. Whoever picks up and packs up your belongings in Sydney will ship them to the US, where their correspondent moving company will take over for things like clearing customs and delivery from the port of entry to Tampa. 

The key thing is to get at least a couple of quotes from "international movers" in your area, and then ask lots of questions of them - who is their correspondent in the US? where will your good enter the country? how long will it take? etc, etc.

Generally speaking, insurance is an excellent idea, even if it costs a bit. "Stuff happens" as they say and shipping goods that distance, there is plenty of time for something to go wrong. That said, you can often only insure for damage to your stuff if you have them pack it (which also costs extra). In any event, you'll have to prepare a detailed listing of what you're shipping, along with current values, for insurance and customs purposes.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## GDC (Apr 27, 2015)

thanks Bev noted. I would appreciate anyone else who has had experience with this direction of moving?
Thanks
GDC


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It depends on too many factors to make a statement. Are you shipping a room or a five bedroom house, do you have equipment which is high value, is Tampa just an expat assignment, is an employer picking up the tap, ....?

After a number of US and international moves - the less you take the less headache.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

For a recent move from Australia to the US, we used Australian Vanlines. They were very impressive. We had them pack, and we paid for insurance. Best case, the glass on a picture frame will be broken. Worst case, your container could be washed overboard in a storm. It happens. 

The unknown part is at the destination. When our container pulled up on a truck in DC, I had never heard of the company that was carrying it, or that employed the guys who unloaded it.

Be prepared for some breakage. I've made many international moves, and something will get broken. Sure, you can claim, but you'll have to live with it. Ensure that they properly pack bicycles and unicycles, in purpose-built boxes, for example. That rugs are wrapped in acid-free paper. And make sensible decisions about what to junk, what to store, and what to take. Your 240v appliances won't work, for example. But such things are very cheap in the US.


----------



## GDC (Apr 27, 2015)

in short WE are moving a 3bdrm apartment. 10 years ago we did the opposite direction. I agree with less is better.


----------



## GDC (Apr 27, 2015)

thanks Bellthorpe I will contact Vanlines. Was there a reason you went with them? We only have a couple of appliances we would like to bring(COFFEE MACHINE-they would work with a power point converter? 
Thanks for your feedback.
GDC


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

We approached a number of companies for quotes, but were most impressed by the Vanlines guy who came to inspect. And their other staff. They weren't the cheapest.

What do you mean by a 'power point converter'? If it's a plug adaptor, that's only useful if your coffee maker is 110-240v. If it's 240v, you need a transformer. That might well cost half the value of the appliance.

But I understand your need. It's well night impossible to get a good coffee in a country that thinks that Starbucks is actually a purveyor of quality brew.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Google on Amazon for a transformer big enough to run your coffee maker. Do you really want that on your counter? Who will lugg it around the house.

Yes, contrary to common believe you have 220 and can get appliance outlets installed. Check local building code and find a licensed/bonded contractor.


----------



## GDC (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Bellthorpe, 
I kept trying Australian Vanlines and it was constantly engaged? They're closing shop
GDC


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Bummer! I've emailed our contact, see what explanation he gives (if the email is answered).


----------



## AU_Nick (Jan 11, 2015)

GDC,

Please keep the forum posted on who you end up using and your experience. We're planning to move our 2br apartment furnishings from Sydney to Dallas later in the year so would value your feedback.

Nick


----------

